# Isle of Wight Grand National (scurry)



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys, took these a couple of weeks ago and thought I would share them, let me know what you think x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

My mum's friend on her horse




























Colin Boswell on Tornado who we sold to him last november


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

The Rest of my photos







































































































































































































sorry for all the photos xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely photos - it was over near Ashey Down, wasn't it?

Anopther weird coincidence - I was at Brickfields the day befor for the dog show as you know, but another friend of mine wento over to the Island the day after to visit friends and they went to the Scurry! So I have already sen loads of pics! I keep looking to see if they're in your photos 

Did anyone ever find out what the weird object on top of Upton Down was? It looked like a weird kind of weather balloon but my IOW friends said it has been spotted elsewhere on the island?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

wow that looks like great fun!!!!
Great pics!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pics!! i live on the island and i drove past there on the way back from doing my food shopping! :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys! dont know about the weather ballon thing?? or do you mean the 'spoon' that a man built in his garden?? will see if i can find a picture!

sarah I never knew you lived here!! great to find someone that does


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thanks guys! dont know about the weather ballon thing?? or do you mean the 'spoon' that a man built in his garden?? will see if i can find a picture!
> 
> sarah I never knew you lived here!! great to find someone that does


How far did you have to travel to get to the scurry or do you live on the island?

Theres someone else that i come across on here a while ago who lives near me but us islanders are few and far between on forums : its a shame really because its kinda isolating in a way


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I live in Sandown, where abouts do you live?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> I live in Sandown, where abouts do you live?


Oh my god small world! i live in sandown too  :thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW! where bouts? hehehehe sooo weird!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> WOW! where bouts? hehehehe sooo weird!


Im right by The Heights leisure centre. what about you? it is so weird i stumbled across someone else who lives near Yaverland yesterday on a different forum!! its been a weird 2 days! haha


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I live by St john's church! small world!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> I live by St john's church! small world!!!


Yeah is a very small world!!  thats like a 5 minute walk from mine!!


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

message to sarah +hammies & kerrybramble we used to have a caravan at IOW and went riding there.The first pics in my album on horse riding and rotties were taken IOW.The horse riding pic was taken at Sallys Riding school,Bembridge.Do you know it?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah I know it, my nan sold her orse to them! plus I go to the campsite they do riding at every year.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Is this Jasper that your nan sold?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yup thats the one! he used to get sweet-itch


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

its a shame we dont go i miss archie.Sally is great we get on well.Used to take him and Smithy back to field.This is Smithy cant find the one of Archie


----------

